# Hmm - The software update was for all MINIs apparently



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

For some reason, I thought the stumbling issue was experienced with the MCS only. I dropped my MC off this morning for its first scheduled oil service and mentioned to the service writer that one time (ONE!) the car did not want to idle at stop lights. The problem went away when it was shut off and turned back on about half an hour later (was running errands). She told me a few minutes ago that there was a service bulletin for stumbling and they downloaded new software into the car.

Guess the problem spanned both models - and my 1/04 build didn't get the software fix during manufacture.


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

ff said:


> Guess I'll mention it when I bring it in for the laundry list of other stuff that's wrong.


----------

